# 11-87 Super Mag Help



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I recently purchased a slug barrel for my 11-87 Super Mag and for some reason it will not cycle. I cleaned the magazine tube, action, and trigger assembly, but still nothing. I made sure that he rings were on the magazine tube correctly along with the gasket, and noted that the directions told me not to use the ring that came with the barrel. In fact, the forearm would not seat if the extra ring was used....

Any suggestions? Deer season is fast approaching.

Slider_01


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The only thing I can say is to make sure you gas cylender is correct. The one 11-87 my father has came back to him one day missing the front part. The thing worked ok except when one part moved off the holes it was suppost to cover. By doing so it would not cycle 3" shells. By putting it back on it worked great untill it moved off again. Well we got that part now for it and dont have that problem. Look though the owners manual for it to make sure all parts are there. The only other thing is to look at the rubber ring, these things go down a lot. It seams to me that it is not a cleaning thing but somthing with the gas cylender is not working with the slugs.


----------

